# Problème affichage logiciels Windows 10



## rsca4ever (10 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un MacBook Pro 13" 2015 sur lequel j'ai installé Windows 10 via Bootcamp. Cependant il s'agit d'une situation particulière parce que je l'ai installé sur un SSD externe en USB (il a donc fallu pas mal bidouiller). Le problème est que quand je lance un logiciel, celui-ci s'affiche en tout petit. Il prend bien tout l'écran mais les icônes et logos sont tout petit donc c'est très désagréable à utiliser.
J'envisage l'hypothèse que ce soit dû à l'écran rétina qui est très densément résolu mais rien de sûr et impossible de corriger le tir... 
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? 
Merci !


----------

